

Switching to node.js from lift/scala - tkone
http://blog.selfassembled.org/posts/live_on_node.html

======
rartichoke
Before the rewrite did you consider using Go too? I bring this up because you
left it out and since it's a statically typed language I'm surprised you guys
ignored it given your Scala background.

~~~
amirreza
yes, Go is kind of unbeatable at writing servers and backend systems.

------
mikesmullin3
ya i'm switching to node.js from Ruby. CoffeeTemplates is like dust.js and
CoffeeShop is sort of like rails. except tremendously faster! :)

